# April Photography Challenge - HOME - Poll



## Culhwch (Apr 27, 2011)

Voting on the April Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:


*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge*​ 

*Please do not vote for yourself*​ 

*You may only cast your vote once*​ 

*The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 1st of May 2011 (GMT)*​ 

*The winner will decide the challenge theme for May 2011! *​ 

*Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (May 2, 2011)

The poll is now closed - congratulations to *The Procrastinator!*


----------

